# Destination does not handle baggage, what are my options?



## Baggage (May 1, 2017)

I will have a large suitcase with me and the destination station does not handle baggages, so is there enough room in the car? Does it matter if I book coach or sleeper? It will be a viewliner train.

Thanks.


----------



## BCL (May 1, 2017)

What's the size? Basically Amtrak considers a conforming carry-on piece of luggage to be no more than 50 lbs and no bigger than 28"x22"x14" in size. This is generally about the size of typical piece of checked in luggage, although the addition of linear dimensions (length + height + width) is the typical means.

Traditionally if you could get it on board yourself without injuring anyone (yourself included) and there was some place you could store it on board, nobody would stop you. These days there's a $20 fee for an extra piece beyond your limit of two, although the enforcement is spotty.

What train are you taking? I've got something that's about 28"x20"x14" and I could place it in a Superliner upstairs rack pretty easily. However, I'm healthy/tall enough to lift it and place it in the rack myself.


----------



## the_traveler (May 1, 2017)

OP is taking a Viewliners, not a Superliner.

On a Viewliners (sleeper), there is no luggage rack. Inside the room itself, there is limited storage space in the cubby hole over the hallway (inside the room itself). If you are traveling alone, you can also use the upper berth for storage. Or ask your sleeping car attendant (SCA) and they will find a place to store it.

If in coach, there is a large open luggage rack above your seat.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 1, 2017)

Another option, though it may not apply to your situation, is to send your large bag via UPS to arrive at your destination around the time you arrive.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 1, 2017)

On one trip, since the Viewliner was next to the baggage car with the SCA room at that end,, the SCA put a tag on a passenger's very large rolling bag, then placed it in the Baggage car. Looked like it was next to the door to the sleeper so easy for the SCA to retrieve. I have only seen a SCA do this once, but I thought it made sense since there are no racks in the Viewliners like the Superliners.


----------



## RSG (May 1, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Another option, though it may not apply to your situation, is to send your large bag via UPS to arrive at your destination around the time you arrive.


Unless one likes to play the role of shipping agent right around the time of a trip, a better solution is to transport via a company which specializes in such affairs, like Luggage Forward. For a flat fee based on weight and size, they will pick up and deliver from your home/office/etc to your destination (hotel, relative, etc). Discounts are offered if you drop off yourself and for a less speedy delivery (eg, ground vs air). Depending on who the current contract is with, the actual carrier will usually be FedEx or UPS. In most cases, delivery is timed to your choice of arrival dates, with limited guarantees (subject to carrier delays, etc). Since they perform their own internal logistics, this is often better than you can do on your own with the carriers (unless you are shipping through a company with a contract they wish not to lose), and gives an additional layer of assistance. Rates are usually less than excess baggage fees through the airlines, though sometimes can be more, though the trade-off is that luggage transport companies will usually move items the airlines won't so long as the items meet the carriers' guidelines.
Another consideration is the requirements of the carriers as a walk-in customer. UPS normally requires luggage to be boxed, like any other cargo item, but when I used the predecessor company of LF, I was able to drop it off at the Customer Service Counter in the locale I was leaving from, without a box and without paying the no-box surcharge. The downside to this is that the bag I shipped was basically treated like every other package UPS ships via ground (the service I had chosen), so my hardside looked like it had been on the Darjeeling Limited in the time between drop off and delivery. So l probably wouldn't use a service to ship a more delicate piece of luggage (such as something that would usually be only an airline carry-on). But aside from that, I found it to be a valuable service I would use again.


----------



## Baggage (May 1, 2017)

It is a large rolling luggage case about 30' x 20' x 14' but it won't be too heavy. Lifting and handling it myself is not an issue as long as there is space for it. Unfortunately sending through UPS won't be an option for this particular trip.

What does Amtrak normally do with larger luggage cases of passengers traveling to or from stations that do not handle baggage?


----------



## Baggage (May 1, 2017)

I meant to type 30" x 20" x 14".

And I appreciate you all's help.


----------



## BCL (May 1, 2017)

Baggage said:


> It is a large rolling luggage case about 30' x 20' x 14' but it won't be too heavy. Lifting and handling it myself is not an issue as long as there is space for it. Unfortunately sending through UPS won't be an option for this particular trip.
> 
> What does Amtrak normally do with larger luggage cases of passengers traveling to or from stations that do not handle baggage?


It's under the 75" linear inches for checking in. I doubt you'll have any problems getting it to fit in a rack and really surprised if they whipped out a tape measure. There are of course the sizers at some stations, but that's really for the passenger to use. I'd be surprised if they did anything as long as that's all you have.

If you look at the baggage policy, there are all sorts of exceptions to the size maximum, and I've personally seen or taken stuff on board that was longer than 28" in one direction. It's not really a matter of never being able to accommodate something oversized. I've seen oversized musical instruments that I don't think were being transported in their own paid seat (as per the policy). I've taken aboard a stroller that was easily over 28" but it didn't even count as a carry-on because it was for a child. Sporting goods (golf clubs, skis, surfboards) can be taken on-board in lieu of a carry-on piece. There will be room so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## pennyk (May 1, 2017)

If you are in a Viewliner sleeper, it must fit in your room. There are exceptions where attendants have found room either in the baggage car or shower for oversized luggage, but I would not rely on that being the case.


----------



## PVD (May 2, 2017)

Key point, traveling solo in a Viewliner the upper bunk makes a great shelf.If 2 in a room of course that wouldn't work.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 2, 2017)

With fewer and fewer stops offering Baggage service, luggage storage becomes a real problem. On Viewliner trains, if the sleepers were next to the baggage car, a couple shelves or a space by the door closest to the sleepers in the baggage car could be designated for SCA to store passenger luggage.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (May 5, 2017)

I suspect that the enforcement of the luggage size policy increases when a train is more crowded and there is less physical room for luggage.

For example, I took the NER from NFK to WAS and the trains (going and coming) weren't crowded. Technically, the return train had slightly more passengers. On the trip up, I put my large suitcase in the rack above my seat, my garment bag in the seat next to me and my small carry bag up under my seat. On the return trip, the difference was that I had to keep my garment bag under my seat because there was someone sitting next to me.

YMMV.

EDIT: I think I misunderstood the OP.


----------



## PVD (May 5, 2017)

People (lazy or inconsiderate) tend to drop bags in the wheelchair space, which they are not supposed to do. Enforcement is spotty, unless someone shows up with a wheelchair in which case there is no debate.


----------



## Baggage (May 9, 2017)

Appreciate all your inputs.

There will be two people traveling. Was hoping to book a roomette but if there is no room for luggage we will have to settle for coach or just fly. Wish Amtrak had more luggage options for smaller stations.

Again, thank you all.


----------



## BCL (May 9, 2017)

Baggage said:


> Appreciate all your inputs.
> 
> There will be two people traveling. Was hoping to book a roomette but if there is no room for luggage we will have to settle for coach or just fly. Wish Amtrak had more luggage options for smaller stations.
> 
> Again, thank you all.


It really depends on the station. A lot of the smaller staffed stations basically have one employee at a time to do everything. It may get somewhat quiet for a while, but then everything is heaped on that one employee at the same time. I was at one of those stations and asked her how they're scheduled. Apparently it's two employees per station with staggered dates and times. A lot of these stations will have one train in each direction per day, and depending on the schedule, the employees will work one long or two two short shifts per day, which may include early morning hours. If it's a long shift there may or may not be a lunch break listed in the hours. Once the train arrives, the single employee will need to leave the ticket window and handle the baggage.

Some of the days will overlap so there are two employees working that day.


----------



## erinch13 (May 11, 2017)

Do you have the option of getting off at a station with baggage handling? We are getting on a stop earlier on a trip in Whitefish instead of West Glacier and that fixes it.


----------



## zepherdude (May 12, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Another option, though it may not apply to your situation, is to send your large bag via UPS to arrive at your destination around the time you arrive.


I do the same, UPS. I mail about a week ahead and the boxes arrive when I do. I take a lightweight carry on and my laptop case. Dislike dealing with a lot of luggage on the train. I really dislike paying airlines to handle my luggage. To me its the same amount of trouble going to UPS as checking in bags. If one plans a head the procedure works really well.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 12, 2017)

I think there is a service that will handle your bags door to door. My next door neighbor used it when they went to Kauai for a month.


----------



## Baggage (May 12, 2017)

OP here.

Not sure how the viewliner baggage car is set up or if it is conducive to some creative solution that does not involve station employees or even SCAs. For example, can I grab the luggage one stop earlier and stay in the next coach for the last stop?


----------



## zephyr17 (May 12, 2017)

Only Amtrak personnel have access to the baggage car, conductors and station agents, so you can't get to bags in the baggage car yourself. Ever.

If you are considering short checking it to a previous stop, don't. That is probably a good way to lose your bag, even if they accepted it. Often the bags aren't available until right around or after the train leaves. After all, people who are getting off at that stop have no need to be on the departing train.

The luggage cubby over the door in the Viewliner is quite roomy. I can get my big suitcase in there. If your luggage conforms the Amtrak carry on size, 28"x22"x14" which is significantly larger than an airline carry on, it will fit in there (two that size will not, but there is room left over with my big suitcase and I can put other smaller bags in there with it). Otherwise, travel lighter or use a luggage delivery service.


----------



## ehbowen (May 12, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> If you are considering short checking it to a previous stop, don't. That is probably a good way to lose your bag, even if they accepted it. Often the bags aren't available until right around or after the train leaves. After all, people who are getting off at that stop have no need to be on the departing train.


Short - checking can work out if it's reasonable for you to drive or get a ride to the station your bags are checked to _after_ you arrive at your "real" destination... but don't plan on claiming your bags and then re-boarding the train! If you ever do short-check, be sure to check station hours... many staffed stations close immediately after the arrival of the last (only!) train of the day. You could try to come get them during business hours the next day, but a storage fee may apply if you wait more than 24 hours.


----------



## BCL (May 12, 2017)

Baggage said:


> OP here.
> 
> Not sure how the viewliner baggage car is set up or if it is conducive to some creative solution that does not involve station employees or even SCAs. For example, can I grab the luggage one stop earlier and stay in the next coach for the last stop?


Might be possible depending on the station and the personnel. I wouldn't count on your plan working though. Some employees might be required to take it to the baggage room. At some stations the baggage cart is taken to a bus loading area where bus transfers are made, are claimed on the spot, or go to the baggage room if they're unclaimed there.

I've heard of some passengers doing what you're proposing, but they were able to get to the station one way or another like a rental car or a friend. Trying to pluck it off the baggage cart is going to be iffy.

Is there any way to just use a bag that conforms with the carry on requirement? Are you primarily worried that they won't let you take the bag on board because it's a little bit over one of the dimensions? Is it that you'd rather not deal with it?
Your best option is to probably just take it on and don't worry about it. Worst-case scenario is that some stickler cares enough to charge you the $20 oversized fee. They're obviously not going to allow it if it doesn't fit somewhere, but 30" doesn't seem like that big a deal.


----------



## Baggage (May 14, 2017)

No, the primary concern is since the destination does not handle luggage I cannot check it in for the trip, therefore I will have to keep it with me for the ride but there is no room to put the luggage if I book a roomette for me and the mrs. We also have carry ons and an overnight bag so the roomette will be fairly full. The luggage itself is a standard large piece and would be just a routine check in with an airline if we are to fly.

I don't mind paying a $20 fee (though i don't think the luggage is oversize) but I don't think it solves the storage problem, unless I am missing something.

Worst case scenario I will buy a separate coach ticket for myself so the wife and the luggage can have the roomette. lol


----------



## BCL (May 14, 2017)

Baggage said:


> No, the primary concern is since the destination does not handle luggage I cannot check it in for the trip, therefore I will have to keep it with me for the ride but there is no room to put the luggage if I book a roomette for me and the mrs. We also have carry ons and an overnight bag so the roomette will be fairly full. The luggage itself is a standard large piece and would be just a routine check in with an airline if we are to fly.
> 
> I don't mind paying a $20 fee (though i don't think the luggage is oversize) but I don't think it solves the storage problem, unless I am missing something.
> 
> Worst case scenario I will buy a separate coach ticket for myself so the wife and the luggage can have the roomette. lol


You said that your bag was 30"x20"x14". If that's correct, it is technically oversized as Amtrak carry-on is limited to 28"x22"x14" where it theoretically has to fit in a sizer like this one:







That's also oversized for most US-based airlines, which define that as over 62 linear inches. Yours' would be 64 inches (30+20+14). And the deal with some airlines is that the oversized penalty fee is considerably more than for overweight. The main issue is consistency in enforcement.

It sounds as if you'll be within the published Amtrak limits for carry-on, even if you might need to pay for oversized baggage. As long as the both of you can handle your own baggage by yourselves, I don't think you'll have an issue. If you can't fit all that stuff in your roomette, someone will help find a place to store your bags.

I don't really think there's any need to get creative. You'll be fine just taking your baggage on board yourself.


----------

